# Need help with ID!



## strawberryblossom (Mar 7, 2022)

I know they are Dendrobium but not sure what kind.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 19, 2022)

Several varieties of Dendrobium monoliforme?


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 29, 2022)

probably


----------

